# VTF-3 MK3 v PB 13 Ultra



## jbold (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi all,

I think I have settled on a MTS-01 SVS speaker system. I am trying to decide if the PB-13 is worth the extra money. Any thoughts...?


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

For the record, I'm biased. Buy the Ultra. 


Tim
:drive:


----------



## thsmith (Mar 17, 2008)

jbold said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I think I have settled on a MTS-01 SVS speaker system. I am trying to decide if the PB-13 is worth the extra money. Any thoughts...?


Is that even a fair comparison. The SVS is about 2 times the price so I would expect the performance is or should be better than the 3 3.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jbold said:


> Hi all,
> I am trying to decide if the PB-13 is worth the extra money. Any thoughts...?


Hands down the PB13 is the way to go. the other one should not even be a consideration.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... you are comparing an apple to an orange... very different subs. If you can afford the Ultra, which I am assuming you can since you asked about it, I would buy it and never look back.


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

As the others have said, you are comparing one of the best subs on the market to a very capable sub. If you can afford the PB13 by all means buy it, you won't be disappointed. If the PB13 is stretching the budget a little too much, go for the 3.3, it is a very good sub for the money as is the SVS PB12-NSD for a closer comparison.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Save money and get the Ultra. You can't go wrong.


----------

